# Danilo Gallinari



## tekeno (Mar 8, 2007)

Danilo Gallinari can be the best international pick in the Draft 2008.
Born 08/08/88. 
Point Guard Skills and Power Forward Strenght in a 2.08 body (6'10).
European journalists have compared Danilo to Toni Kukoc and Dejan Bodiroga.

You can see what he can do here:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEYvgvsO82w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEYvgvsO82w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He'd need to gain some weight to be an NBA PF, but I can see the Kukoc comparisons - at least as far as his dribbling is concerned. I'm not sure he has nearly the court vision that Toni had, but then, who does? 

For some reason, I kept thinking of Manu Ginobili while watching Gallinari drive to the basket...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Most prospects do need to gain weight--or strength, anyway. I think Gallinari is more likely to be a SF than a PF, though, unless he lands on a team that wants to go smaller. He's going to be a finesse 4 if he is one at all.

The exciting thing about him--or one of them, anyway--is that he's producing for his team. They're struggling, granted, but he is a primary contributor. In that way, it's like watching someone go to UNC for two years and do well: you feel better drafting him. This is less likely to be a Tskitishvili where you watch a few workouts and have to make up your mind. Gallinari, I think, is legit. He's going to be a good player. 

But he won't be a star, either. From what I've seen, his mindset is along the lines of Kukoc's (or--and this isn't a curse!--Yaroslav Korolev's) in that he isn't looking to be a primary option. He can score, but he's a very unselfish player.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He is younger than me 

Great prospect and really is producing in europe right now, looking forward to seeing how his game translates into NBA style.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> He is younger than me


I remember the first time I started having that thought. Sadly, it was a long time ago already--in the 1996 Draft, the high schoolers were younger than me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well he moves well for a big and he has nice hops. But I would figure teams are going to be wary of using a high pick on him after the Korolev disappointment


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> Well he moves well for a big and he has nice hops. But I would figure teams are going to be wary of using a high pick on him after the Korolev disappointment


The major difference there, though, is that Korolev had virtually no high-level experience. He had done well in junior tournaments and leagues. Gallinari has been doing very well at the highest level of European ball against seasoned pros. It's like the difference between a Gasol and a Tskitishvili, or Krstic and Milicic.


----------

